# what's happening with my apps- "internet required" message



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

A few days ago my son tried to play some of the apps I have on my fire, and kept getting a message that internet was required in order to us the app. Very annoying, we've played them lots of times without internet- I'm not in a wireless area a lot with it.  I called kindle customer service (no amazon, the specific kindle one). They had me reset the kindle, and turn on my wireless so the kindle could connect. Turned it on, got thekindle connected, turned it off, then turned kindle wireless off. I was able to use the apps. A couple of days later, the same thing. Always when we are starting out in the car, so no use of the fire for the whole trip till I got home to turn on the wireless, reset the kindle, connect, etc etc.  I haven't called them again, I'm sure they'll just tell me to reset it.  I don't want to have to go through this routine every time I'm leaving an area with wireless, just in case it decides to not let me play my apps once we get in the car. It hasn't always been like this, so something is wrong. I dont' know if it's my kindle, or the apps.
Has anyone else experienced this?
vickie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If they're ad supported apps that you didn't pay actual money for, it might be they need to phone home every so often to get new ads to show.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

It's also happened to me, and the apps were ones I paid for (Plants vs. Zombies and Angry Birds), not the ad-supported or free version. I'm generally in a place with wifi though, so I've only noticed it the one time.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

It is the Amazon licensing module. Periodically, it has to check in with Amazon to make sure you are using the app on a registered account. You'll see the message if the paid app can't verify the license. If the device has been on for a long time, and the cache hasn't been cleared out, the verification should still be in place and it shouldn't need to connect very often.

You might want to try and see if turning off your Fire, then turning it back on with wifi off brings up the message more often. If you are away from wifi often, or keep wifi turned off, it might be better to put the Fire to sleep instead of turning it off.

I'm not sure if the license module is in place for free apps (apps that are always free, not ones that appear as FAOTD). I would assume the license module is on all paid apps, though.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks. I always put the fire to sleep.  I usually connect to wifi about once a day to surf the internet, but when I want to play one of the apps I'm usually not around wifi. Most of them are disabled at any one time because of this.  My son used to enjoy playing them on the way home from school, but he never knows which ones will play and which ones will require internet. I'm fed up with it. I have contacted amazon once, had to reset the fire, turn on the wifi, etc, and of course they worked. Next day, on the way home from school, same thing- most of them wouldn't play without internet. If I contact them again, I'll go through the same routine and it still won't be fixed.  Don't know what to do except just resign myself to not being able to use the apps most of the time.
vickie


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

If the Ap has ads that display and your not connected to Wifi then you will get the error described.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

This happened to me with one game, I believe it was Word Hero. A connection is required because you play other people around the world. I find it annoying personally. For me games that requires wi-fi to play are ones that I automatically delete.




bxs122 said:


> If the Ap has ads that display and your not connected to Wifi then you will get the error described.


Luckily that has not been my experience with the games I have that display ads. I always keep wi-fi off
when playing games and it prevents the ads from displaying, but I have never received an error. It must vary
by game.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I also had this happen to me.  I wanted to play games on a cruise ship, but most said internet connection required.  I took those games off to the cloud.  I'm not sure if there's a good way to see which ones will work and which will not.  I recall one person telling me that they had no problem with wifi turned off on a game, but of course I don't remember which one it was except that it was not one I'm interested in.  I know that some say that internet is required in their write up but I don't know if that's just for install.  No risk involved for freebies though.  Turn your wifi off and if it doesn't work, just delete.


----------

